# Little Mikey's Tantrums



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Little Mikey has started having tantrums if i don't scratch him when and where he wants....he hits my fingers with his beak and head and pecks at me....generally I ignore it and continue what i was doing....waiting till he calms down to scratch him....is that the best thing to do or does someone have some other tips? It's becoming more frequent and he is really having some bad feathers growing in so he is very itchy but it started before then....he just thinks i should do what he want when he wants it lol......once or twice i've said Little Mikey No! but he just does it again 1 min later....any advice would be a help


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine does similar stuff....sometime he pecks at my fingers so I scratch him and then when I scratch him he gets mad! But either way I kinda use the "3 strikes your in time out" method...If I tell him no for the same thing 3 times he goes back in his cage...depending on what I am doing determines how long time out last!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

May be he's playing with you. I have on such occasions returned the little pecks with a bent finger to the beak. It seems like a little game. In a flock there would often be little jostles like that. He's probably just feeling his oats a bit and wants THAT kind of interaction. It's kind of like that "I'm going to get you" game you play with a child or a puppy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My tiels all do that when i don't scratch to their liking. Have a little hissy fit and then put their head back down for more.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike use to have full blown tantrums when he was younger, I mean yelling, foot stomping looking like he was possessed tantrums. I would ignore him and not dare put my fingers near him. Sounds like he is just being a bossy boy  I would not use his cage as a time out, I would just ignore him for a bit.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well im glad to hear other ppl have tantrum tiels lol.....and im also glad to hear i am doing the right thing by ignoring it aand rewarding him when he calms down by giving him that scratch he wants.....ty for the advice from ur tantrum experiences!!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

My Spike throws little hissy fits if I happen to touch a new blood feather and it hurts I guess so then I move to a different spot and he's usually ok. he's about 10 months old right now and he has quit a few pins just starting on his little neck so I avoid the neck area right now and scratch just above that secsion and around his face,chin, and the top of his head instead he seems allot better about it that way. Yhey sure do like their scritches don't they what would they ever do without us. LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It occurred to me that maybe he is uncomfortable with the molt you described. Maybe he's frustrated with ichyness. Try misting him more often preferably with an aloe bird spray. It helps with the irritation they can have at that time.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh ty for the tip..it is alot worse this week...his molt i mean lol.....he is very sensitive of course but just wants constant scratches.....I have to put him in his cage so I get a break!!!! lol...I think I will give him extra showers/misting to try and help


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl will attack my hand, but not bite - if I touch a pin feather, don't do it right or if I'm giving Little Bill a tickle instead of him!  But then he will just put his head down and want more like nothing happened! :wacko:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah thats what Little Mikey does....he squawks too.....little tantrummers!!!


----------

